#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Вопрос по гневным практикам.

## Марат Т

Всем добрый день,
хотелось бы узнать у сторожил, что такое гневные практики и можно ли их практиковать без офиц. передачи. Есть на-р, на Абхидхарме практики многих гневных (Ямантаки, Хеваджры, Баджракилайи и др.). Интерес подогрелся публикацией на крупном форуме "Мир Адвайты" :

http://advaitaworld.com/blog/44788.html

... суть сводится к тому,
что можно пойти в эти практики, если грубо говоря, уже всё забадало. Сам я не буддист, а мусульманин, но опытно, спонтанно имел нес-ко раз выход на гневное божество (идентифицировал его по инфе с Абхидхармы, как Ямантаку). Это было в Ос-е, страха при этом не испытывал (а скорее интерес). В голове при этом был - гууул. Потом слышал, нечто похожее в исполнении группы Пхурба (А.Тегина). Если у кого то из вас есть интересная иформация по теме, большая просьба откликнуться. Марат Т.

----------


## Нико

> Всем добрый день,
> хотелось бы узнать у сторожил, что такое гневные практики и можно ли их практиковать без офиц. передачи. Есть на-р, на Абхидхарме практики многих гневных (Ямантаки, Хеваджры, Баджракилайи и др.). Интерес подогрелся публикацией на крупном форуме "Мир Адвайты" :
> 
> http://advaitaworld.com/blog/44788.html
> 
> ... суть сводится к тому,
> что можно пойти в эти практики, если грубо говоря, уже всё забадало. Сам я не буддист, а мусульманин, но опытно, спонтанно имел нес-ко раз выход на гневное божество (идентифицировал его по инфе с Абхидхармы, как Ямантаку). Это было в Ос-е, страха при этом не испытывал (а скорее интерес). В голове при этом был - гууул. Потом слышал, нечто похожее в исполнении группы Пхурба (А.Тегина). Если у кого то из вас есть интересная иформация по теме, большая просьба откликнуться. Марат Т.


 Низзя Барждракилаю без официальной передачи. Тем более мусульманам).

----------


## Марат Т

Нико, спасибо за ответ.

И ещё вопрос,
если взаимодействие с гневным уже имеет место быть, то нужно ли менять веру. Или эти вопросы всё же надкофессиональны. Алексей Тегин н-р не имеет никаких посвящений, но его подача признаётся - очень сильной ...

http://www.colta.ru/articles/music_modern/7875

... понимаю, что тема сложная,
и думаю здесь всё индивидуально.

----------


## Legba

> ... суть сводится к тому,
> что можно пойти в эти практики, если грубо говоря, уже всё забадало. *Сам я не буддист, а мусульманин*, но опытно, спонтанно имел нес-ко раз выход на гневное божество (идентифицировал его по инфе с Абхидхармы, как Ямантаку). Это было в Ос-е, страха при этом не испытывал (а скорее интерес). В голове при этом был - гууул. Потом слышал, нечто похожее в исполнении группы Пхурба (А.Тегина). Если у кого то из вас есть интересная иформация по теме, большая просьба откликнуться. Марат Т.





> Пророк сказал: «Кто засвидетельствовал, *что нет божества, кроме одного Аллаха,* у которого нет сотоварища, что Мухаммад — Его раб и Его Посланник, что Иса — раб Аллаха и Его посланник, а также слово Его, обращённое к Марйам, и дух от Него, и что рай — истина, и Огонь — истина, того Аллах введёт в рай в соответствии с делами его»


Зачем Вам эти сложносочиненные заигрывания с джиннами?
У Сулеймана ибн Дауда получалось, конечно.
Но совершенно не факт, что получится и у Вас.
А для гуула можно пылесос включить, всяко проще.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015)

----------


## Марат Т

А для гуула можно пылесос включить ...

... хаа, смешно. Но что написано пером,
тексты с Абхидхармы удалить может лишь автор, мистер гугл здесь мимо гуляет.

Вопрос продублировал - и он не однозначный,
... если взаимодействие с гневным уже имеет место быть, то нужно ли менять веру, думаю здесь всё 

индивидуально.

----------


## Дубинин

> А для гуула можно пылесос включить ...
> 
> ... хаа, смешно. Но что написано пером,
> тексты с Абхидхармы удалить может лишь автор, мистер гугл здесь мимо гуляет.
> 
> Вопрос продублировал - и он не однозначный,
> ... если взаимодействие с гневным уже имеет место быть, то нужно ли менять веру, думаю здесь всё 
> 
> индивидуально.


Веру нельзя поменять. Или есть у вас некое переживание Аллаха (спонтанное, например когда рядом мины ложаться и рядом коллеге осколком палец отрезало- вот он самый Аллах во всей красе и предстанет, (ну или Ямантака), это не подделать))

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.08.2015)

----------


## Марат Т

Дубинин, да спасибо,
вы сказали то, что я правда хотел услышать. Это не значит, что вы правы, но я сейчас также вижу эту тему. Материалов допустим на Абхидхарме и Кунпеделеке по "гневным практикам" - выше крыше,

но это не значит,
что что то у кого то получается, а я т.ск. - пишу из окопа, уже их видел. И мой первый в-с конечно был чисто риторическим, второй был важнее, спасибо вам за ответ, Марат.

----------


## Нико

> Дубинин, да спасибо,
> вы сказали то, что я правда хотел услышать. Это не значит, что вы правы, но я сейчас также вижу эту тему. Материалов допустим на Абхидхарме и Кунпеделеке по "гневным практикам" - выше крыше,
> 
> но это не значит,
> что что то у кого то получается, а я т.ск. - пишу из окопа, уже их видел. И мой первый в-с конечно был чисто риторическим, второй был важнее, спасибо вам за ответ, Марат.


Мало ли, что допустили там материалы, а вы, небуддист, их прочли зачем-то. Не надо вам этих игр, Иншаллах.

----------


## PampKin Head

> что можно пойти в эти практики, если грубо говоря, уже всё забадало. Сам я не буддист, а мусульманин, но опытно, спонтанно имел нес-ко раз выход на гневное божество (идентифицировал его по инфе с Абхидхармы, как Ямантаку). Это было в Ос-е, страха при этом не испытывал (а скорее интерес). В голове при этом был - гууул. Потом слышал, нечто похожее в исполнении группы Пхурба (А.Тегина). Если у кого то из вас есть интересная иформация по теме, большая просьба откликнуться. Марат Т.


Аллах не рекомендует... )

----------

Legba (27.07.2015), Pedma Kalzang (02.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (28.07.2015)

----------


## Марат Т

Весёлые вы ребята, однако,
кстати по моему Берзин писал, что влияние мусульман на появление у буддистов концепции - Ади-Будды очень значительно. Так что мусульмане и тантристы типо братья. Ля илляха илля Лляху. А по практикам,

отвечая Нико не рыскал и не искал,
однажды сильно загибался и мне знакомый мастер (из ваших) дал практику - "Пхат".

Рекомендую,
она относится к недвойственным практикам. Она очень простая и эффективная.

Мы садимся в удобное место так, что бы позвоночник был прямой и мы чувствовали себя очень удобно.

Первая часть заключается в том, что надо учиться бездельничать, нам не хочется никуда идти, мы никуда не рвемся, нас удовлетворяет простое сидение.

Важно, что бы тело было расслаблено. Постепенно дыхание становится нежным, тонким, плавным, и мы сидим в таком состоянии. Надо пребывать спокойно, просто сидим и воспринимаем наше сознание. Мы фиксируем свое сознание и просто наблюдаем за своим умом. Постепенно в голове появляются мысли, что мы сидим или другие. Не надо их запрещать или потворствовать, мы наблюдаем и ничего не делаем. 

Потом резко хлопаем в ладони,
и произносим «пхат» и снова сидим и ничего не делаем, ничего не ждем, просто пребываем. 

(при произнесении «пхат», произносим достаточно резко, т – отсекающее, по звучанию близкое к английскому t)).

... за пару месяцев болезнь отступила,
и начились вот эти ОС-сы с Гневным, а материалы в нете,

так, уже ментальные притирки, задним числом.

Как то так.

----------


## PampKin Head

Чего в ней недвойственного?  Можно в бхавангу сознания выпадать  хоть до заговения.

Забавно. А на  Дхарму Будды мусульмане пожизненно не  повлияли?  Может,  Шакьямуни у суфиев учился?!

----------


## Максим Петровский

> Весёлые вы ребята, однако,
> кстати по моему Берзин писал, что влияние мусульман на появление у буддистов концепции - Ади-Будды очень значительно. Так что мусульмане и тантристы типо братья.


Чтобы вы понимали контекст нашего веселья, вряд ли какая либо другая группа людей сделала и делает больше для разрушения буддийской традиции. Это я о мусульманах. Даже коммунисты преуспели ИМХО меньше. 
За выход из ислама положена смертная казнь, не знаю, насколько правоверны в вашей стране мусульмане. И что будет с вашими связями в социуме, если, конечно, камнями не забьют?Хоть пророк и говорил о Будде, что он человек праведный, мусульмане своих суфиев убивали, что уж об остальных говорить.
Берегите себя.

----------

PampKin Head (27.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

.... и хотелось бы точную цитату из Берзина  увидеть. А то у меня большие сомнения по поводу такой  интерпретации оного  востоковеда.

----------


## Дубинин

Чего же так человека стращать, тем более из Челябинска, и татарина- поди. Не бьют в Челябинске камнями вроде (пока)

----------

Мария Дролма (28.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Да у этих ребят до конца не знаешь,  что там под крышкой варится.  Хоть и в Челябинске.

----------

Максим Петровский (27.07.2015)

----------


## Марат Т

Берзин - Очерки о буддизме и исламе,
не знаю в нете есть-нет (Торчинов ещё об этом же писал) - влияние было и прямое.

Дубинин, да точно - татарин, но с Уфы.

----------

Дубинин (27.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

А Торчинов где и когда о подобном писал?

----------


## Марат Т

В "Путях философии Востока и Запада".

----------


## Дубинин

Я лично свёл одного большого дядьку- татарина с Жигжедом (через его знакомца- монаха из подмосковья) и он, шифруясь, отспонсировал Жигжеду постройку храма в забугорье. ЕСДЛ даже "святить" приезжал.))

----------

Максим Петровский (27.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> В "Путях философии Востока и Запада".


А конкретно цитаты привести не можете,  которые привели Вас к таким умозаключениям?

----------


## Нико

> Я лично свёл одного большого дядьку- татарина с Жигжедом (через его знакомца- монаха из подмосковья) и он, шифруясь, отспонсировал Жигжеду постройку храма в забугорье. ЕСДЛ даже "святить" приезжал.))


Да мы в курсе, камрад, что если бы не вы, не было бы филиала Гомана построено во Франциях, гора Салев.)

----------


## Марат Т

Конкретно - нет,
ни времени, ни желания, но про обоих не вру, читал-помню.

Хотел услышать кое что сегодня,
и я это услышал (Дубинин спасибо) ...

... я не пришёл забирать вашу веру.

(тем более,
она мне жизнь спасла).

Шифруемся дальше.

----------


## PampKin Head

*- Связь буддизма и суфизма: ответ Меджиду Тиграняну 1*9K скачать: (fb2) - (epub) - (mobi) - Александр Берзин
...

Ничего про заимствование из суфизма в буддизм.  В обратную сторону есть,  но все  (ожидаемо)  переинтерпретированно. 

Смотрим дальше.

----------


## PampKin Head

http://www.berzinarchives.com/web/ru...iew_islam.html
..*.Буддийское представление об исламе*

Александр Берзин, ноябрь 2006 г.

Первоначально опубликовано со сносками в
Islam and Inter-faith Relations:
The Gerald Weisfeld Lectures 2006,
eds. Lloyd Ridgeon and Perry Schmidt-Leukel.
London: SCM Press, 2007, 225-51.....
....
Природа Творца
Буддизм не утверждает существование всемогущего творца вселенной, который управляет всем происходящим. Он также не говорит об абсолютном начале и конце ни вселенной, ни отдельных существ. Однако в литературе Калачакры неоднократно говорится о вечном индивидуальном уме ясного света каждого существа. Этот глубочайший уровень ума порождает видимости как сансарного, так и нирванного существования, которые переживаются индивидуально и субъективно, так как у каждого существа есть кармические последствия, созданные его поведением в прошлом. В литературе Калачакры этот уровень именуется Адибуддой – первым, или изначальным, буддой, – так как ум ясного света обладает всеми возможностями, которые позволяют любому стать просветлённым буддой. Здесь «первый» следует понимать в смысле первого или глубочайшего источника состояния будды.

*Чтобы соответствовать первому из пяти принципов панча шила, которые составляют философскую основу индонезийского государства, – а именно вере в единого Бога, индонезийские буддисты говорят о том, что Адибудда – буддийский эквивалент Бога*. Не смотря на то что Адибудда не является всемогущим творцом или судьёй в том смысле, в котором принято считать Аллаха, аль-Сиджистани считает, что каждый индивидуальный уровень ума ясного света обладает некоторыми чертами Аллаха. Чтобы узнать Аллаха или Адибудду, нужно отрицать все его качества, а затем опровергнуть и это отрицание. Они оба находятся вне слов и концепций. С точки зрения аль-Сиджистани, это подтверждает совершенную трансцендентность Аллаха, в то время как Калачакра таким образом доказывает, что ум ясного света лишён всех уровней ума, которые составляют концепции о существовании и небытии. Кроме того, в отличие от общего исламского представления, что Аллаха нельзя изобразить графически, Адибудду можно условно представить в форме медитативного образа будды: четырёхликим, двадцатичетырёхруким Калачакрой.
...



ПыСы.    Про заимствование из ислама ничего нет.  Зато есть прямое  указание на то,  что Дхарму подгоняют под местное законодательство,  чтобы  зимми не наступил стандартный для мусульманских стран (censored).

----------


## PampKin Head

Одно из имен Яхвэ ... Великая Пустота,  кстати. 

Бугага!

----------

Максим Петровский (28.07.2015), Нико (28.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://flibusta.net/b/196329/read   вот текст Торчинова. 
 -* Пути философии Востока и Запада* 1091K скачать: (fb2) - (epub) - (mobi) - Евгений Алексеевич Торчинов

В каком месте и что смотреть (Хотя бы в общих чертах)?

----------


## Марат Т

Хааа ...

... а ты завёлся не на шутку,
не помню навскидку, да мне это и не важно - ЭТО ВАЖНО Вам, друг мой.

Пасиб за сноски,
перечитаю как нить Берзина .. ну и так всё красным по чёрному,
тантристы контачили с мусульманами, так как видели в них поддержку. И Ади-Будда вот в риально чем то - Аллахом отливает. Всё, расслабься ... рота отбой,

интерпретация такая интерпретация.

Дыг, кто нить поведает о "гневных практиках" ???

... или - Шифруемся дальше.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Хааа ...
> 
> ... а ты завёлся не на шутку,
> не помню навскидку, да мне это и не важно - ЭТО ВАЖНО Вам, друг мой.
> 
> Пасиб за сноски,
> перечитаю как нить Берзина .. ну и так всё красным по чёрному,
> тантристы контачили с мусульманами, так как видели в них поддержку. И Ади-Будда вот в риально чем то - Аллахом отливает. Всё, расслабься ... рота отбой,
> 
> ...


О заимствавованиях буддистами речь в текстах не идет (прямая ложь или непонимание). 
Интерпретации принадлежат мусульманскому богослову  (в пересказе Берзина). 

Мусульмане, поддерживающие тантристов - это какой то толстый троллинг на уровне "они сами себя сожгли" одного современного государства. 

Нормальный тантрист вообще о тантре по базарам и форумам бесед о Тантре не ведет.  Ибо западло.

----------

Pedma Kalzang (02.08.2015), Максим Петровский (28.07.2015)

----------


## Марат Т

... Ибо западло.

Это понт такой козырный,
когда просто нечего сказать, я описал практику "пхат" за пять минут. Это реально освобождающая практика. Есть и другие и они лежат в открытом доступе на той же - Абхидхарме,

практиков нет.

Вот ещё пара,
с "Мира Адвайты", что в заглавном посту ...

http://advaitaworld.com/blog/40923.html

http://advaitaworld.com/blog/40884.html

... практики давным-давно не секрет,

повторюсь - практиков нет.

... Кто то чётко сказал :

А в чем вопрос? Тантрические методы объектом работы имеют сильную ненависть, ярковыраженную страсть, непроходимую тупость. 

Не всем же куриной попой сжать губки и изображать девственную свежесть посреди концлагеря Сансары.

----------

Мария Дролма (28.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Это понт такой козырный,
> когда просто нечего сказать, я описал практику "пхат" за пять минут. Это реально освобождающая практика


Секретность тантр состоит не в недоступности текстов и неизвестности методов... "Пилите, Шура, пилите. Она - золотая" (ц) Остап

----------


## Харуказе

А что такое гневная практика?Это когда тебе за работу обещали нормально заплатить,но дали мало?У меня года 2 такой практики было,потом я завязал.

----------


## Нико

> А что такое гневная практика?Это когда тебе за работу обещали нормально заплатить,но дали мало?У меня года 2 такой практики было,потом я завязал.


Да, именно так!!!! С гневной мудрой приходим в офис).

----------


## Максим Петровский

> когда просто нечего сказать, я описал практику "пхат" за пять минут. Это реально освобождающая практика.


Ок, кто именно достиг уровня Освобождения, практикуя этот самый "пхат"? Вы, не иначе?



> Вот ещё пара,
> с "Мира Адвайты", что в заглавном посту ...


Вы зачем потащили на БФ эти шизотерические прогоны?

Стиль постов на том форуме похож на ваш, такие же дурацкие сокращения, странные знаки препинания, отсутствие строчных букв, капслок и так далее. Может, это вы так себя самого рекламируете или "крупный форум "Мир Адвайты", здесь практиков нет, там есть?

Не нужна тут никому шизотерика, не нужно этого мусора самопальных гур с форумов.

----------


## Мария Дролма

На самом деле как то уж получилось что много раз слышала от высоких признанных лам что практики Ваджраяны могут практиковать все без смены религии. Но все же передача обязательна. Нельзя просто взять текст и начать импровизировать, вполне вероятна утеря крышы, чего никто из нас не желает. Этот контакт вам желательно обсудить с мастерами, с ними же и советоваться и в случае необходимости получить введение. Гул можно наблюдать , но все же не идти у него на поводу... У меня кстати тоже такое было, спонтанная встреча с Ямантаки в своем скажем воображении, когда я о нем понятия еще не имела... Но при этом никакого страха а словно учитель что ли явился, уверенность и ясность, потом на несколько лет расшифровки ушло увиденного, а на реализацию хорошо если жизни хватит. Вероятно в то время неподалеку приезжал некий практик который и активизировал кармические отпечатки,но это уже мои домыслы ))) Кстати я много интересовалась когда то медитативными практиками мусульман, у суфиев получается очень похожий подход...

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Чего же так человека стращать, тем более из Челябинска, и татарина- поди. Не бьют в Челябинске камнями вроде (пока)


Нда уж , у меня муж (мусульман сунит) к брату в гости поехал, каждый день читал Ваджрасатву и им еще впаривал потихоньку, ниче не убили. )) Много знакомых практикующих йогу из мусульман. Может человек о исламистах начитался?!

----------

Дубинин (28.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Нда уж , у меня муж (мусульман сунит) к брату в гости поехал, каждый день читал Ваджрасатву и им еще впаривал потихоньку, ниче не убили. )) Много знакомых практикующих йогу из мусульман. Может человек о исламистах начитался?!


Ну что он шейхов не признаёт- это ладно, но неужели ему Ваджрасаттву- Аллах посылает? (или я что-то в правоверных не смыслю? :EEK!: )

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ок, кто именно достиг уровня Освобождения, практикуя этот самый "пхат"? Вы, не иначе?
> 
> Вы зачем потащили на БФ эти шизотерические прогоны?
> 
> Стиль постов на том форуме похож на ваш, такие же дурацкие сокращения, странные знаки препинания, отсутствие строчных букв, капслок и так далее. Может, это вы так себя самого рекламируете или "крупный форум "Мир Адвайты", здесь практиков нет, там есть?
> 
> Не нужна тут никому шизотерика, не нужно этого мусора самопальных гур с форумов.


Человек вполне вежливо задал вопрос, не пойму почему некоторые практики стали гневно шипеть  :Confused:

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ну что он шейхов не признаёт- это ладно, но неужели ему Ваджрасаттву- Аллах посылает? (или я что-то в правоверных не смыслю?)


Аллах усе посылает, неужто вы не знали? А поскольку и Ваджрасатва не Бог то и нарушений нет. Сиди себе потихоньку преобразовывайся  )) Кстати он (муж)еще наследует кровь пророка (из рода пророка так сказать). И в его линии много покколений имамы были. Так что он в курсах о правоверности  )) Но не экстремизме.
И у него прекрасно получается совмещать с некоторых пор и ислам и буддизм, но не в виде сектанства конечно. 
Также я консультировалась у Друбпона Еши Ринпоче по этому поводу . Так что усе вполне законно получается.

----------

Дубинин (28.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> 
> Всем спасиб,
> что общаетесь, но хотелось бы услышать всё тки ответ на вопрос, - "Что такое по сути гневные практики", "У кого есть посвящения поделиться опытом" и т.д. и т.п. А так всё - сам с собою левою рукою.


Ну гневные- потому-что с гневом- как основой работают. (страх- это гнев слабого, а гнев- это "не хочу"-сильного) Гнев рождается как следствие привязанности (как эмоция в ответ на мешающий фактор- для владения привлекательным). Работа с гневом считается более "лёгкой" чем работа с привязанностью. Стадия керим (объединение) с Ямантакой- обостряет властность и гневливость, а полученное на Посвящении плод стадии Дзогрим (Пресечение)- делает этот гнев- "без продолжения"- сим и освобождаемся. (всё это по памяти и по "мотивам"-сори)
(а по чакрам- каналам-потокам блаженства- это к инструкциям))

----------


## Мария Дролма

В любом случае Обязателен контакт с реализованным (признанным) ламой. И на сколько я понимаю гневные практики можно практиковать только закончив или уже хорошо напрактиковав ньендро(очистительные практики). И еще, лама Сангье Ринпоче всегда предупреждает о том что неправильное состояние ума (раздраженность и проч.)  неправильная мотивация грозят очень тяжелыми кармическими последствиями. Помним о аналогии со змеей в стволе - или в верх или в низ другого не дано) Еще он же говорил о том что гневные практики к которым все так сильно тянутся должны идти уже после нашего развития некоторого сострадания, поэтому сначала умиротворяющие а уж после гневные... Хотя конечно вам будут вероятно даны личные наставления в соответствии  с вашими склонностями.

----------


## Марат Т

Стадия керим (объединение) с Ямантакой- обостряет властность и гневливость, а полученное на Посвящении плод стадии Дзогрим (Пресечение)- делает этот гнев- "без продолжения"- сим и освобождаемся. (всё это по памяти и по "мотивам"-сори)

Дубинин,
вот-вот, и мне и друг тож грил, что начать полдела - хотя "Кьерим" очень важен,
хоть с посвящением, хоть без. Однак, ведь в "Дзогрим" без инициации не пройти, - я не знаю правильно я понимаю или нет, но "ПРЕСЕЧЬ" практику может только лама, ИЛИ НЕТ ??? 

Вот вопрос, соб-но,
я это и по опыту чувствую. Как бы нужен переброс,
с субьект-обьект на субьект-субьект (или обьект-обьект если хотите),

а по простому,

ОН хочет быть мной,
а я им пока не хочу - Индеец слышишь -



УУУслышь.

----------


## Дубинин

> Стадия керим (объединение) с Ямантакой- обостряет властность и гневливость, а полученное на Посвящении плод стадии Дзогрим (Пресечение)- делает этот гнев- "без продолжения"- сим и освобождаемся. (всё это по памяти и по "мотивам"-сори)
> 
> Дубинин,
> вот-вот, и мне и друг тож грил, что начать полдела - хотя "Кьерим" очень важен,
> хоть с посвящением, хоть без. Однак, ведь в "Дзогрим" без инициации не пройти, - я не знаю правильно я понимаю или нет, но "ПРЕСЕЧЬ" практику может только лама, ИЛИ НЕТ ??? 
> 
> Вот вопрос, соб-но,
> я это и по опыту чувствую. Как бы нужен переброс,
> с субьект-обьект на субьект-субьект (или обьект-обьект если хотите),
> ...


Там много тонкостей, а "переброс", дело плёвое, либо на стадии керим- развивается такая концентрация- что не остаётся "свидетеля", либо путём блаженств сопоставимых с оргазмом (при котором происходит то-же).

----------


## Марат Т

Там много тонкостей, а "переброс", дело плёвое, либо на стадии керим- развивается такая концентрация- что не остаётся "свидетеля" ...

... спасибо, друг,
вы второй день делаете мой день - всё,
вчера сказал, буду держаться своей линии, спасиб вам, искреннее, Марат.

(*есть же люди)).

(ну модераторы у вас ...
... чистые Гневные, брям в тему, ХА))).


_ ^ _

----------

Дубинин (28.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

К вопросу о необходимости правильного Воззрения, естествоиспытателям психотехник и методик альтернативного созерцания пупа со слогом БАНГ
...
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....103.than.html
...
AN 10.103 PTS: A v 211
*Micchatta Sutta: Wrongness*

_"From wrongness comes failure, not success. And how is it, monks, that from wrongness comes failure, not success?

"In a person of wrong view, wrong resolve comes into being. In a person of wrong resolve, wrong speech. In a person of wrong speech, wrong action. In a person of wrong action, wrong livelihood. In a person of wrong livelihood, wrong effort. In a person of wrong effort, wrong mindfulness. In a person of wrong mindfulness, wrong concentration. In a person of wrong concentration, wrong knowledge. In a person of wrong knowledge, wrong release.

"This is how from wrongness comes failure, not success.

"From rightness comes success, not failure. And how is it, monks, that from rightness comes success, not failure?

"In a person of right view, right resolve comes into being. In a person of right resolve, right speech. In a person of right speech, right action. In a person of right action, right livelihood. In a person of right livelihood, right effort. In a person of right effort, right mindfulness. In a person of right mindfulness, right concentration. In a person of right concentration, right knowledge. In a person of right knowledge, right release. [1]

"This is how from rightness comes success, not failure."_

----------


## Нико

> Стадия керим (объединение) с Ямантакой- обостряет властность и гневливость, а полученное на Посвящении плод стадии Дзогрим (Пресечение)- делает этот гнев- "без продолжения"- сим и освобождаемся. (всё это по памяти и по "мотивам"-сори)
> 
> Дубинин,
> вот-вот, и мне и друг тож грил, что начать полдела - хотя "Кьерим" очень важен,
> хоть с посвящением, хоть без. Однак, ведь в "Дзогрим" без инициации не пройти, - я не знаю правильно я понимаю или нет, но "ПРЕСЕЧЬ" практику может только лама, ИЛИ НЕТ ??? 
> 
> Вот вопрос, соб-но,
> я это и по опыту чувствую. Как бы нужен переброс,
> с субьект-обьект на субьект-субьект (или обьект-обьект если хотите),
> ...


Расслабьтесь. Вы ничего не поняли.(

----------


## Росиник

> Нда уж , у меня муж (мусульман сунит) к брату в гости поехал, каждый день читал Ваджрасатву и им еще впаривал потихоньку, ниче не убили. )) Много знакомых практикующих йогу из мусульман. Может человек о исламистах начитался?!


Вы, наверное, путаете. Мусульманин не может читать Ваджрасаттву. Ибо это уже вероотступничество. Мусульманину полагается читать намаз, и желательно пять раз в день, и выполнять ещё и другие заповеди и столпы ислама. Читающий мантры и покланяющиийся другим божествам, и придающий Аллаху сотоварищей, мусульманином считаться не может. Это мушрик.

Многие путают, думая,  что если человек   по национальности к примеру   узбек, татарин, или азербайджанец, то он непременно мусульманин. Это не так.

----------

Legba (28.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Светлана Романовская (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Вы, наверное, путаете. Мусульманин не может читать Ваджрасаттву. Ибо это уже вероотступничество. Мусульманину полагается читать намаз, и желательно пять раз в день, и выполнять ещё и другие заповеди и столпы ислама. Читающий мантры и покланяющиийся другим божествам, и придающий Аллаху сотоварищей, мусульманином считаться не может. Это мушрик.
> 
> Многие путают, думая,  что если человек   по национальности к примеру   узбек, татарин, или азербайджанец, то он непременно мусульманин. Это не так.


Может быть вы мусульманин , или сведущий в этом вопросе человек раз так категорично заявляете? Про узбеков только и чеченов знаю что там много вахабитов и других сектантов исламистских. О остальных постсоветских исламских народностях ничего сказать не могу.Я знаю о исламе ровно столько сколько прочла из разных источников, и увидела на примере настоящих светлых представителей. В некоторых группах запрещено не только петь танцевать, смеяться, но еще даже смешивать огурец с помидором например, за что полагается смерть ежели балом правит талибан. А еще знаете в сомали обрезание женщинам делают, так что будем пенять на ислам и его законы? О .. вспомнила чечен один говорил что волосы подмышкой выдергивает пинцетом , потому якобы что пророк такое делал.. :Facepalm:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Смотрите шире. Увидите может быть больше...
И да , А ВЫ эксперт?! ))))

----------


## Росиник

Ув. Мария Дролма. В таком клоунском стиле у нас с Вами разговора не получится.

В Индонезии, и в некоторых африканских странах женщинам делают обрезание, не потому что так заповеди ислама велят. В России тоже были свои секты скопцов, но это не значит, что это происходит согласно христианским заповедям. 
В общем, не несите сюда свой досужий бред. 

Да, я воспитан в мусульманской среде.  Даже в детстве научили меня  читать по-арабски. И часть моих родственников - настоящие (практикующие) мусульмане, другая часть - атеисты.  Знаю двух русских людей, принявших ислам. Один несколько лет назад совершил хадж.
Про сбривание волос на теле,  очищение, и др. нюансы сунны ислама, не буду вам рассказывать. Ни к чему  вам это.

----------

Legba (29.07.2015), Дубинин (29.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ув. Мария Дролма. В таком клоунском стиле у нас с Вами разговора не получится.
> 
> В Индонезии, и в некоторых африканских странах женщинам делают обрезание, не потому что так заповеди ислама велят. В России тоже были свои секты скопцов, но это не значит, что это происходит согласно христианским заповедям. 
> В общем, не несите сюда свой досужий бред. 
> 
> Да, я воспитан в мусульманской среде.  Даже в детстве научили меня  читать по-арабски. И часть моих родственников - настоящие (практикующие) мусульмане, другая часть - атеисты.  Знаю двух русских людей, принявших ислам. Один несколько лет назад совершил хадж.
> Про сбривание волос на теле,  очищение, и др. нюансы сунны ислама, не буду вам рассказывать. Ни к чему  вам это.


Римэ, короче, чистое Римэ.)

----------


## PampKin Head

http://hvylya.net/analytics/society/...ishleniya.html
...
Жесткий вызов мышления

----------

Lion Miller (29.07.2015)

----------


## Legba

Самое любопытное, что, по сути, мусульманин не может обладать, в полной степени, даже "драгоценным человеческим рождением",
т.к. не обладает всеми 8 свободами - конкретно свободой от рождения тиртиком/млечхой (смотря кем считать мусульман).
Кроме того, напомню, что "ложные взгляды" (к которым, естественно, относятся и все формы теизма) это также нехорошо, как и убийство -
в контексте 10 неблагих действий.

Впрочем, адептам "египетской йоги" это все до лампочки))))

----------

PampKin Head (29.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Нико (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Самое любопытное, что, по сути, мусульманин не может обладать, в полной степени, даже "драгоценным человеческим рождением",
> т.к. не обладает всеми 8 свободами - конкретно свободой от рождения тиртиком/млечхой (смотря кем считать мусульман).
> Кроме того, напомню, что "ложные взгляды" (к которым, естественно, относятся и все формы теизма) это также нехорошо, как и убийство -
> в контексте 10 неблагих действий.
> 
> Впрочем, адептам "египетской йоги" это все до лампочки))))


Мусульманин не обладает драгоценным. Потому что он не только тиртхик, но и враг Дхармы под названием "лало". )

Но мы нынче добрые.... В свою секту зовём).

----------


## Legba

@*Нико*, ну опять?))
Тибетское "лало" - это на санскрите "млечха".
Это никакие не враги, а просто "дикари" - люди следующие каким-то мутным суевериям.
Нагарджуна, описывая 8 свобод, упоминает и тиртиков, и млечха.
Но! Нельзя быть и тиртиком и млечхой одновременно, это абсурд.
У тиртиков есть воззрение, просто небуддийское, а у млечха -
нет никакого. Индусы считали мусульман млечхами - поскольку не могли представить,
что у этой орды есть какое-то учение за душой. Но нам так делать необязательно.))

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## Нико

> @*Нико*, ну опять?))
> Тибетское "лало" - это на санскрите "млечха".
> Это никакие не враги, а просто "дикари" - люди следующие каким-то мутным суевериям.
> Нагарджуна, описывая 8 свобод, упоминает и тиртиков, и млечха.
> Но! Нельзя быть и тиртиком и млечхой одновременно, это абсурд.
> У тиртиков есть воззрение, просто небуддийское, а у млечха -
> нет никакого. Индусы считали мусульман млечхами - поскольку не могли представить,
> что у этой орды есть какое-то учение за душой. Но нам так делать необязательно.))


В контексте тантры Калачакры и шамбалийской войны "лало" -- это мусульмане. Не переубеждай. А смотри новости... Про исламское государство в том числе.

----------


## Legba

ИГ я в новостях наблюдаю, спасибо.
Кто вот с ними будет биться "в контексте" - большой вопрос.
И уж врядли это будут буддисты  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> ИГ я в новостях наблюдаю, спасибо.
> Кто вот с ними будет биться "в контексте" - большой вопрос.
> И уж врядли это будут буддисты


Честно говоря, в этом году ИГ шокировало ВСЕХ буддистов без исключения. Ну, помимо нормальных людей. ФБ был переполнен кадрами..... Один знакомый мне геше случайно увидел на ФБ кадры срубания головы. После этого он не спал, наверное, неделю.( Я смотреть не стала, мне было достаточно того, что показывали каналы.

Буддисты это будут из Шамбалы. Было много пророчеств. Бодхисаттвы это будут. Другие ТАКИХ ублюдков не победят.

----------

Мария Дролма (29.07.2015)

----------


## Дубинин

> Буддисты это будут из Шамбалы. Было много пророчеств. Бодхисаттвы это будут. Другие ТАКИХ ублюдков не победят.


Это не ублюдки, это такие-же, как ты видишь вокруг пацанчики с района, только не пьющие, и Пушкина- даже насильно в школе не читавшие. Мы человеки- такие. 
А шамбалы-мамбалы- оно конечно... но стоит кому-то проявить технологию дешёвого и на порядок более ёмкого аккумулятора и подкинуть его Китайцам для производства, как эти нищие банды- без спонсирования, быстро переубивают друг друга- на благо иным ж.с. ибо нефть пойдёт только на хим-промышленность и страшно подешевеет и шейхам будет не до спонсорства.

----------

Кузьмич (31.07.2015), Мария Дролма (29.07.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Честно говоря, в этом году ИГ шокировало ВСЕХ буддистов без исключения. Ну, помимо нормальных людей. ФБ был переполнен кадрами..... Один знакомый мне геше случайно увидел на ФБ кадры срубания головы. После этого он не спал, наверное, неделю.( Я смотреть не стала, мне было достаточно того, что показывали каналы.
> 
> Буддисты это будут из Шамбалы. Было много пророчеств. Бодхисаттвы это будут. Другие ТАКИХ ублюдков не победят.


Как же оне, бедные,  в Тибете то жили с такими нежными представлениями?  Там и руки/ноги рубли не хуже ИГ...

----------


## Нико

> Как же оне, бедные,  в Тибете то жили с такими нежными представлениями?  Там и руки/ноги рубли не хуже ИГ...


Мало ли что было в Тибете. Мы говорим не про Тибет сейчас, а про тантру Калачакры. )))) Вертер уже написан же).

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Ув. Мария Дролма. В таком клоунском стиле у нас с Вами разговора не получится.
> 
> В Индонезии, и в некоторых африканских странах женщинам делают обрезание, не потому что так заповеди ислама велят. В России тоже были свои секты скопцов, но это не значит, что это происходит согласно христианским заповедям. 
> В общем, не несите сюда свой досужий бред. 
> 
> Да, я воспитан в мусульманской среде.  Даже в детстве научили меня  читать по-арабски. И часть моих родственников - настоящие (практикующие) мусульмане, другая часть - атеисты.  Знаю двух русских людей, принявших ислам. Один несколько лет назад совершил хадж.
> Про сбривание волос на теле,  очищение, и др. нюансы сунны ислама, не буду вам рассказывать. Ни к чему  вам это.


Багодарю. Ну так по чему же вы нарушили?

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Самое любопытное, что, по сути, мусульманин не может обладать, в полной степени, даже "драгоценным человеческим рождением",
> т.к. не обладает всеми 8 свободами - конкретно свободой от рождения тиртиком/млечхой (смотря кем считать мусульман).
> Кроме того, напомню, что "ложные взгляды" (к которым, естественно, относятся и все формы теизма) это также нехорошо, как и убийство -
> в контексте 10 неблагих действий.
> 
> Впрочем, адептам "египетской йоги" это все до лампочки))))


А я как "адепт" ( хотя какой там адепт, книгу прочитала сравнила с буддизмом и взяла на вооружение выдох, который где-то встречается и под идом тибетского а не египетского приема, но спасибо что запомнили  :Smilie:  )считаю что человек свободен в своем выборе пути. И если родился в неблагоприятной среде то не обязан в ней же оставаться до конца дней своих если созрел или перерос или даже не дорос. 
Хотя в остальном согласна  :Kiss:

----------


## Росиник

> Багодарю. Ну так по чему же вы нарушили?


Извините, не совсем понимаю. 
"Нарушил" что?

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Всем добрый день,
> хотелось бы узнать у сторожил, что такое гневные практики и можно ли их практиковать без офиц. передачи. Есть на-р, на Абхидхарме практики многих гневных (Ямантаки, Хеваджры, Баджракилайи и др.). Интерес подогрелся публикацией на крупном форуме "Мир Адвайты" :
> 
> http://advaitaworld.com/blog/44788.html
> 
> ... суть сводится к тому,
> что можно пойти в эти практики, если грубо говоря, уже всё забадало. Сам я не буддист, а мусульманин, но опытно, спонтанно имел нес-ко раз выход на гневное божество (идентифицировал его по инфе с Абхидхармы, как Ямантаку). Это было в Ос-е, страха при этом не испытывал (а скорее интерес). В голове при этом был - гууул. Потом слышал, нечто похожее в исполнении группы Пхурба (А.Тегина). Если у кого то из вас есть интересная иформация по теме, большая просьба откликнуться. Марат Т.


Это по сути несколько состояний высшей радости, мудрости и тд, которые рисуются, что Будда в союзе, там идр состояний и тд, имея ввиду, что достижением любого из этих высших состояний достигается всё. По сути это высший взгляд на природу ума. 
Честно говоря соотношение, идентификация себя при этом с какой либо авраамоистической религией, таких как иудаизм, христианство или ислам никакой разницы нет, все они вышеперечисленные религии одинаковы. Что иудаизм, ставящий иудеев выше гоев, что христиане, выше сарацинов и нехристей, что и правоверные выше неправоверных, которых правильно будет наказать. Поэтому здесь вам лучше всего подойдут учения Гендюн Ринпоче, которые он кристализовал находясь в среде одной из авраамоистической религии. Ну и конечно же, не бояться трудностей, которые по сути зависят от взгляда на них. Удачи.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2015), Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## Марат Т

Алдын спасибо вам огромное,
душевное спасибо, намастэ. Начал читать Гедуна Р. "Работу с эмоциями" ...

... очень ложится на душу.

Вы всё правильно сказали,
и Мария Дролма тоже, не важно в каком классе ты рождён,

любой класс может быть преодалён, и вам - Удачи.

Счастье нельзя найти
Великим усилием воли,
Но оно всегда присутствует – в непринуждённой открытости.
Не старайся натужно — 
Здесь нечего создавать, нечего разрушать. 
Всё, что ежеминутно возникает в этом уме, — Совершенно не важно,
Совсем не реально.
Зачем же цепляться за это, удерживать, 
Судить о вещах и о себе?
Лучше — пускай всё представление разыгрывается само,
Пусть волны явлений вздымаются и опадают — 
Ничего не меняй, ни на что не воздействуй,
Смотри, как всё растворяется и появляется, снова и снова — Бесконечное время.
Только наши поиски счастья не дают нам его увидеть.
Счастье — как яркая радуга,
Сколько за ней ни тянись — никогда не поймаешь.
Напрасно собака ловит собственный хвост.
Покой и радость — не предметы, которые ждут тебя где-то, — Они всегда с тобою, в каждый миг, прямо сейчас.
Не верь в реальность хорошего и плохого.
Все переживания — словно капризы погоды,
Словно радуги в небе.
Пытаясь ловить неуловимое, ты напрасно себя изнуряешь.
Отпусти, ослабь эту хватку!
— И пространство без края — Вот оно!
Открытое, безмятежное и манящее.
Так используй же этот простор, эту свободу и лёгкость.
Ничего уже не ищи.
Не уходи в дремучие джунгли в поисках слона — 
Великий пробуждённый слон спокойно стоит у тебя дома.
Нечего создавать, нечего разрушать.
Нечего брать силой.
Нечего хотеть.

Эмахо! Удивительно! Всё происходит само по себе.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.07.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Честно говоря, в этом году ИГ шокировало ВСЕХ буддистов без исключения. Ну, помимо нормальных людей. ФБ был переполнен кадрами..... Один знакомый мне геше случайно увидел на ФБ кадры срубания головы. После этого он не спал, наверное, неделю.( Я смотреть не стала, мне было достаточно того, что показывали каналы.
> 
> Буддисты это будут из Шамбалы. Было много пророчеств. Бодхисаттвы это будут. Другие ТАКИХ ублюдков не победят.


А можно поподробнее, мне правда интересно насчет пророчеств о буддистах из Шамбалы победивших Игил.

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Алдын спасибо вам огромное,
> душевное спасибо, намастэ. Начал читать Гедуна Р. "Работу с эмоциями" ...
> 
> ... очень ложится на душу.
> 
> Вы всё правильно сказали,
> и Мария Дролма тоже, не важно в каком классе ты рождён,
> 
> любой класс может быть преодалён, и вам - Удачи.
> ...


 МАШАЛЛА. ))

----------


## Нико

> А можно поподробнее, мне правда интересно насчет пророчеств о буддистах из Шамбалы победивших Игил.


Эммм.... Мне тоже интересно.... Сегодня беседовала с коренными буддистами из Дхарамсалы (там ещё такие остались, но мало), насчёт _лало._  В гелуг полагают, что _лало_, воюющие с Шамбалой -- это мусульмане. Потому что только они из всех оставшихся на земле религий идут на войны под флагом своей религии, всячески извращая свою веру. Ну или ею прикрывая свои действия.....

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Эммм.... Мне тоже интересно.... Сегодня беседовала с коренными буддистами из Дхарамсалы (там ещё такие остались, но мало), насчёт _лало._  В гелуг полагают, что _лало_, воюющие с Шамбалой -- это мусульмане. Потому что только они из всех оставшихся на земле религий идут на войны под флагом своей религии, всячески извращая свою веру. Ну или ею прикрывая свои действия.....


Тогда на данный момент этими буддистами из шамбалы являются курды Пешмерга )) которые вообще по сути зороастры. ( когда курда благодаришь , в ответ- ты в моих глазах, или - ты сидишь как украшение на моей голове . Чем не высшие признаки видения  :Wink:

----------


## Нико

> Тогда на данный момент этими буддистами из шамбалы являются курды Пешмерга )) которые вообще по сути зороастры. ( когда курда благодаришь , в ответ- ты в моих глазах, или - ты сидишь как украшение на моей голове . Чем не высшие признаки видения


Нет.... Какие там курды.... Просто нужно померять силы. Короче, не буду, как всегда, гнать пургу, но против муслимов может выстоять только "наша группировка". Возможно, не сейчас.

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Нет.... Какие там курды.... Просто нужно померять силы. Короче, не буду, как всегда, гнать пургу, но против муслимов может выстоять только "наша группировка". Возможно, не сейчас.


Может где то можно почитать? Можно в личку. Мне оч. интересно.

----------


## Нико

> Может где то можно почитать? Можно в личку. Мне оч. интересно.


Пришлю, когда у меня будет более достоверная информация. Ссылки на источники и пр. Хотя я люблю своими словами всё пересказывать, услышанное, за что меня тут и не уважают).

ЗЫ. Муслимы разошлись не на шутку, если смотреть мировые новости. Меня они лично бесят, и не только меня. И я не про весь ислам, а лишь про избранных.. Сам ислам очень хорош как религия. Но в ИГ уже едут маленькие девочки воевать, бросив школу и обезумев от чего-то... Пора нашим бодхисаттвам уже спускаться сюда потихоньку, имхо. Хотя по хронологии пророчеств вроде рановато....

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Пришлю, когда у меня будет более достоверная информация. Ссылки на источники и пр. Хотя я люблю своими словами всё пересказывать, услышанное, за что меня тут и не уважают).
> 
> ЗЫ. Муслимы разошлись не на шутку, если смотреть мировые новости. Меня они лично бесят, и не только меня. И я не про весь ислам, а лишь про избранных.. Сам ислам очень хорош как религия. Но в ИГ уже едут маленькие девочки воевать, бросив школу и обезумев от чего-то... Пора нашим бодхисаттвам уже спускаться сюда потихоньку, имхо. Хотя по хронологии пророчеств вроде рановато....


Уважают, уважают. Потому и дискусируют ))

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Муслимы разошлись не на шутку, если смотреть мировые новости. Меня они лично бесят, и не только меня.


Поскреби буддиста, найдёшь исламофоба.

А как же Четыре Безмерные? Желание, чтобы избранные муслимы из ИГИЛ были свободны от страданий и причин страданий и обладали счастьем и причинами счастья?

----------

Legba (02.08.2015), Дондог (08.08.2016), Мария Дролма (02.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Поскреби буддиста, найдёшь исламофоба.
> 
> А как же Четыре Безмерные? Желание, чтобы избранные муслимы из ИГИЛ были свободны от страданий и причин страданий и обладали счастьем и причинами счастья?


Ну так им этого и желают. Только одними молитвами 4 Безмерных тут, похоже, не обойтись. Жесткач это. Я к ним не поеду вести разговоры о спасении их душ, пожалуй. Застрелют(.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Ну так им этого и желают.


Какое интересное новое значение у слова «бесят», не знал.

----------

Дондог (08.08.2016), Нико (02.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Муслимы разошлись не на шутку, если смотреть мировые новости. Меня они лично бесят, и не только меня. И я не про весь ислам, а лишь про избранных.. Сам ислам очень хорош как религия. Но в ИГ уже едут маленькие девочки воевать, бросив школу и обезумев от чего-то... Пора нашим бодхисаттвам уже спускаться сюда потихоньку, имхо. Хотя по хронологии пророчеств вроде рановато....



 Как вы выразились в соседней теме, "мы сами заслужили на сегодняшний момент то, что имеем."   
То есть это ваше кино.

Не смотрите и не читайте новости. Почему маленькие девочки и европейские мальчики бросают свою благополучную обыденную  жизнь, принимают ислам и едут воевать за ИГИЛ - это отдельная и непростая тема. Это уже их кино. Вы никак не сможете  вмешаться в их кино. Предоставьте мертвым хоронить своих мертвецов.




> Я к ним не поеду вести разговоры о спасении их душ, пожалуй. Застрелют(.


В крайнем случае застрелют. А в большей вероятности - вы примете ислам. Один работник  ***ской республиканской прокуратуры мне рассказывал, что мало кто психологически удерживается от их проповедей. Если среднего рядового обывателя (Васю, Петю, Костю и т.п.) посадить в одну камеру с "хизбуттахрирщиком" , то через день или три готов ещё один новоиспеченный мусульманин.  Эти ребята обладают огромной силой убеждения, техникой проповеди. Не каждый профессиональный  подготовленный следователь выдерживает... 




> Сам ислам очень хорош как религия


 :Facepalm:

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> В крайнем случае застрелют. А в большей вероятности - вы примете ислам. Один работник  ***ской республиканской прокуратуры мне рассказывал, что мало кто психологически удерживается от их проповедей. Если среднего рядового обывателя (Васю, Петю, Костю и т.п.) посадить в одну камеру с "хизбуттахрирщиком" , то через день или три готов ещё один новоиспеченный мусульманин.  Эти ребята обладают огромной силой убеждения, техникой проповеди. Не каждый профессиональный  подготовленный следователь выдерживает...


Я? Приму ислам???? Милая шутка). Любой, кто меня знает, подтвердит, что я НИКОГДА не приму ислам. Так и останусь закоренелой гелугпинкой. Это уже не лечится никакими техниками проповеди).

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Не смотрите и не читайте новости.


 Засовывать голову в песок эт не по махаянски, позиция, что это "их проблемы", тем более.

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015), Нико (02.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Я? Приму ислам???? Милая шутка). Любой, кто меня знает, подтвердит, что я НИКОГДА не приму ислам. Так и останусь закоренелой гелугпинкой. Это уже не лечится никакими техниками проповеди).


Ну да, ну да )).
 Н и к о г да ). Я же это высказал только как вероятность.

----------


## Росиник

> Засовывать голову в песок эт не по махаянски, позиция, что это "их проблемы", тем более.


Это не засовывание головы в песок. Просто это не мое кино. Так же и не ваше. Чем раньше вы это поймете, тем лучше для вас, и для тех, кого собираетесь "осчастливить".

----------

Владимир Николаевич (02.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну да, ну да )).
>  Н и к о г да ). Я же это высказал только как вероятность.


Более того.... Тут ведь тема про гневные практики.... Встаёт вопрос об их применимости в современном мире. Ведь мы не можем ликвидировать ИГИЛ обычными средствами. ИГИЛ не отключится молитвами о 4-х Безмерных. На мой взгляд, это нереально. Я не хочу больше массовых рубок голов "неверных".

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Более того.... Тут ведь тема про гневные практики.... Встаёт вопрос об их применимости в современном мире. Ведь мы не можем ликвидировать ИГИЛ обычными средствами. ИГИЛ не отключится молитвами о 4-х Безмерных. На мой взгляд, это нереально. Я не хочу больше массовых рубок голов "неверных".


Гневные идамы - это далеко не направление во что-то внешее. Это работа со своей мандалой, своим  восприятием. Нет никакой Шамбалы вне вас. Лично я так понимаю. Не навязываю, конечно. Если кому кажется что это не так - то вперед, идите воюйте против ИГИЛа. Или несите им Дхарму. Потом приедете - расскажете ).

----------

Rushny (04.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (02.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Гневные идамы - это далеко не направление во что-то внешее. Это работа со своей мандалой, своим  восприятием. Нет никакой Шамбалы вне вас. Лично я так понимаю. Не навязываю, конечно. Если кому кажется что это не так - то вперед, идите воюйте против ИГИЛа. Или несите им Дхарму. Потом приедете - расскажете ).


Мда... Вы немного не так это понимаете. Всплывает тема ЗиВ или "папа, а де сиддхи". Это, конечно, в первую очередь, работа со своим именно восприятием. Но когда-то возникает возможность работы и с внешними элементами тоже. Иначе это не сиддхи. Шамбала есть вне нас.... Как и ИГИЛ. Можно поставить задачу, а можно тихо сидеть, закрывшись от СМИ, и работать со своим умом. )

----------


## ullu

> Всем добрый день,
> хотелось бы узнать у сторожил, что такое гневные практики и можно ли их практиковать без офиц. передачи. Есть на-р, на Абхидхарме практики многих гневных (Ямантаки, Хеваджры, Баджракилайи и др.). Интерес подогрелся публикацией на крупном форуме "Мир Адвайты" :
> 
> http://advaitaworld.com/blog/44788.html
> 
> ... суть сводится к тому,
> что можно пойти в эти практики, если грубо говоря, уже всё забадало. Сам я не буддист, а мусульманин, но опытно, спонтанно имел нес-ко раз выход на гневное божество (идентифицировал его по инфе с Абхидхармы, как Ямантаку). Это было в Ос-е, страха при этом не испытывал (а скорее интерес). В голове при этом был - гууул. Потом слышал, нечто похожее в исполнении группы Пхурба (А.Тегина). Если у кого то из вас есть интересная иформация по теме, большая просьба откликнуться. Марат Т.


А что вы будете практиковать без посвящения ?
Практика саддханы же заключается в том, что бы воспроизводить опыт, полученный во время посвящения. В этом практика заключается. А вы что будете воспроизовдить то ?
То есть может и можно, просто невозможно  :Smilie: 

То, что вы во что-то преобразились, в какое-то существо, не означает, что вы преобразались в Ямантаку. 
Вы слышали какой-то гууул, вам не было страшно...но причем здесь Ямантака ? Может вы преображались в какое-то совершенно омраченное и злобное существо, не знающее страха из-за своей злобности и агрессивности. Кто знает ? И какой будет результат ? Сейчас страшно не будет, но вы же копите гнев и агрессивность и переродитесь в адах потом.
В гневных божествах глвное не отсутсвие страха и гнев, а Бодхичитта. Бодхичитта (не только относительная, а в нераздельности с абсолютной ) это состояние ума любого идама, и из этого состояния ума возникают разнообразные формы - гневные, мирные, радостные...
Но как познакомиться с этим состоянием ума ? Для этого нужно посвящение. Ведь у нас обычно нет этого опыта и его нельзя придумать или додуматься до него. Просто ум не может придумать то, чего не было ещё в его опыте. 
Поэтому посвящение совершенно необходимо. Иначе вы просто не можете это практиковать, не потому что вам кто-то запрещает, а просто у вас ещё нет необходимых инструментов, скажем так.

А опасно для вас или нет преображаться в неизвестно кого - это уж вы сами решайте для себя.

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я? Приму ислам???? Милая шутка). Любой, кто меня знает, подтвердит, что я НИКОГДА не приму ислам. Так и останусь закоренелой гелугпинкой. Это уже не лечится никакими техниками проповеди).


Это техниками пыток лечится в тех местах.  Вы же не сможете сбежать в четвертую дхьяну.

----------

Паня (03.08.2015)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Поскреби буддиста, найдёшь исламофоба.
> 
> А как же Четыре Безмерные? Желание, чтобы избранные муслимы из ИГИЛ были свободны от страданий и причин страданий и обладали счастьем и причинами счастья?


Думаю, японскому буддисту пофигу ислам...
Т.е. не в буддизме дело. Кто-то сталкивался с этими чуваками, кто-то нет, вот и все.

----------


## Кузьмич

> Я? Приму ислам???? Милая шутка). Любой, кто меня знает, подтвердит, что я НИКОГДА не приму ислам. Так и останусь закоренелой гелугпинкой. Это уже не лечится никакими техниками проповеди).


А что? Очень похоже  :Smilie: .
 Пустота пустоты, опять таки, с квазитрансцендентным аллахом весьма параллелится. А уж если хиджаб красивый надеть...  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Думаю, японскому буддисту пофигу ислам...
> Т.е. не в буддизме дело. Кто-то сталкивался с этими чуваками, кто-то нет, вот и все.


Я кавычки вокруг буддиста забыл.

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Это техниками пыток лечится в тех местах.  Вы же не сможете сбежать в четвертую дхьяну.


Да хоть пытки.... Под пыткой не откажусь от Прибежища!!!! Вот ещё, аллахов каких-то там принимать под пытками.... Что мы ещё в этой жизни не проходили?

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Просто это не мое кино.


Так не бывает, на одном шарике живем. Вы прочитали об этом тут, и что-то отвечаете, это может занимать в какой-то степени умы ваших знакомых, близких. Это так же не было кином и тех кого в итоге взорвали. Не обязательно же бежать хвататься за оружие. Как минимум осознание собственного бессилия в этой ситуации, может стать хорошей мотивацией к собственной практике. Не стоит собственную никчемность (относительно этой ситуации) прятать за гордым "не мое кино".

----------

Кузьмич (02.08.2015), Мария Дролма (02.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Так не бывает, на одном шарике живем. Вы прочитали об этом тут, и что-то отвечаете, это может занимать в какой-то степени умы ваших знакомых, близких. Это так же не было кином и тех кого в итоге взорвали. Не обязательно же бежать хвататься за оружие. Как минимум осознание собственного бессилия в этой ситуации, может стать хорошей мотивацией к собственной практике. Не стоит собственную никчемность (относительно этой ситуации) прятать за гордым "не мое кино".


Ой как правильно сказали Вы!!! Сотня виртуальных дружеских поцелуев!

----------


## Харуказе

> Более того.... Тут ведь тема про гневные практики.... Встаёт вопрос об их применимости в современном мире. Ведь мы не можем ликвидировать ИГИЛ обычными средствами. ИГИЛ не отключится молитвами о 4-х Безмерных. На мой взгляд, это нереально. Я не хочу больше массовых рубок голов "неверных".


Все,что имеет свойство начинаться,имеет свойство и заканчиваться. Конец ИГИЛ наступит с концом его поддержки США и их союзниками в регионе.

----------

Мария Дролма (02.08.2015), Нико (02.08.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Да хоть пытки.... Под пыткой не откажусь от Прибежища!!!! Вот ещё, аллахов каких-то там принимать под пытками.... Что мы ещё в этой жизни не проходили?


Вы не поняли. Не обязательно вам будут навязывать насильственно. Просто мусульманин поговорит с вами по душам, затронет струнки вашей души, и вы сами не заметите - как вы ему уже симпатизируете. 
Как я уже упоминал, нормальные светские люди, далеко не глупее нас тут с вами, попавшие в одну  камеру с  таким "хорошим" мусульманином, например из "Хизб-ут-Тахрир",  натасканным в интеллектуальном богословском плане, прошедшим соответствующую подготовку, в том числе и по психологии, умении дискутировать,  довольно быстро становятся сочувствующими исламу, а кто-то и переходит в ислам.  У следователей после нескольких часов общения с такими ребятами мозги кипят. И следователей негласно меняют как можно чаще, иначе таких ведущих след.дело и допросы можно заподозрить в симпатии. Зачастую не безосновательно. А ведь в СК и в прокуратуре тоже не лыком шиты, там особый отдел этим занимается.

----------


## Нико

> Вы не поняли. Не обязательно вам будут навязывать насильственно. Просто мусульманин поговорит с вами по душам, затронет струнки вашей души, и вы сами не заметите - как вы ему уже симпатизируете. 
> Как я уже упоминал, нормальные светские люди, далеко не глупее нас тут с вами, попавшие в одну  камеру с  таким "хорошим" мусульманином, например из "Хизб-ут-Тахрир",  натасканным в интеллектуальном богословском плане, прошедшим соответствующую подготовку, в том числе и по психологии, умении дискутировать,  довольно быстро становятся сочувствующими исламу, а кто-то и переходит в ислам.  У следователей после нескольких часов общения с такими ребятами мозги кипят. И следователей негласно меняют как можно чаще, иначе таких ведущих след.дело и допросы можно заподозрить в симпатии. Зачастую не безосновательно. А ведь в СК и в прокуратуре тоже не лыком шиты, там особый отдел этим занимается.


У нас в буддизме тоже есть особые отделы. Не переживайте! А с муслимами я могу хоть часами разговаривать по душам, это ничего не изменит). Скорее, они примут буддизм))).

----------


## PampKin Head

> У нас в буддизме тоже есть особые отделы. Не переживайте! А с муслимами я могу хоть часами разговаривать по душам, это ничего не изменит). Скорее, они примут буддизм))).


От тюрьмы, и от сумы не зарекайся 

https://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Родион...ндрович

От такие "разговоры по душам" и "психологические нюансы".

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... У нас в буддизме тоже есть особые отделы.


Кстати, еще то позорище... Последние захваты и конвертации монастырей с помощью правительственных войск были в первой половине 20-го века.

Да, да, тот самый "чюдный Фритибет".

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Мда... Вы немного не так это понимаете. Всплывает тема ЗиВ или "папа, а де сиддхи". Это, конечно, в первую очередь, работа со своим именно восприятием. Но когда-то возникает возможность работы и с внешними элементами тоже. Иначе это не сиддхи. Шамбала есть вне нас.... Как и ИГИЛ. Можно поставить задачу, а можно тихо сидеть, закрывшись от СМИ, и работать со своим умом. )


Возможно не так понимаю. На форум захожу редко и за темой "папа, а где сиддхи" не следил.

Но вот вы мне тогда скажите: А почему не проявились все эти гневные действия, сиддхи, когда в Тибет пришли китайцы?
И ещё: Со времен Гуру Падмасамбхавы на этом белом свете жили не мало великих реализованных практиков Ваджраяны, проявивших знаки достижений своей практики, усмирявших злых духов, порождавшие из пустоты огромные  пурбы и скорпионов, и т.п. Так почему до сих пор нет буддийского рая на земле? Нет буддийского порядка?
Напрашивается вывод - либо это всё сказки, либо мы не так это понимаем.
Лично я не верю в некую Шамбалу, грядущую битву "добра" со "злом", "света" с "тьмою". Это примитивное религиозное понимание, костыль. 

 Не в ИГИЛе пробема, а в нашем восприятии. Не будь  ИГИЛа, нашлось бы ещё какое-нибудь другое зло, другой внешний раздражитель. Это сансарное восприятие. Оно ничем не отличается от отношения Дон Кихота к мельницам.

Вы в другой теме точно подметили - "мы сами заслужили на сегодняшний момент то, что имеем". В 1959 году многие великие ламы и  практики, такие как Далай-лама, Кармапа и др.,  бежали из Тибета.  А мы тут на форуме пытаемся  спасти мир от исламской угрозы. )) 
Мы заявляем о своей бодхисаттвенной любви ко всему    миру (о чем заявлять очень легко и необременительно),  миру зачастую  сомнительному и воображаемому,  но конкретно не в состоянии полюбить  своего ближнего. Посвящаем мнимые  заслуги от своей практики всем живым абстрактным существам, но не замечаем рядом собой тех, кому действительно требуется помощь.

----------

Rushny (04.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> ... А почему не проявились все эти гневные действия, сиддхи, когда в Тибет пришли китайцы?


Были всевозможные инцеденты, однако неблагая карма (см. истории дедушки Шу) Фритибета переполнила чашу терпения небес...




> ... Так почему до сих пор нет буддийского рая на земле? Нет буддийского порядка?


Потому что целью Будда Дхармы не является построение или попадание в буддийский рай, а индивидуальное устранение сансарического ада шести миров. 

http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm
...
_Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.

Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.

Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.

Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".

Так сказал Благословенный. Достопочтенный сын Малункьи восхищенно воспринял сказанное им._




> Мы заявляем о своей бодхисаттвенной любви ко всему миру (о чем заявлять очень легко и необременительно), миру зачастую сомнительному и воображаемому, но конкретно не в состоянии полюбить своего ближнего. Посвящаем мнимые заслуги от своей практики всем живым абстрактным существам, но не замечаем рядом собой тех, кому действительно требуется помощь.


http://flibusta.net/b/114526/read
*Тулку Ургъен Ринпоче. НАРИСОВАННОЕ РАДУГОЙ*
...
 Возможно и другое — потерять воззрение, увлёкшись поведением. Заботиться об остальных, помогать им лекарствами и образованием — определённо доброе дело. Однако им нужно заниматься с отношением Четырёх Безмерных, безо всяких эгоистических целей заработать себе таким путём славу или уважение и без мыслей: «Я делаю добро! Я помогаю другим!». Делать что-то, исходя из Четырёх Безмерных, означает создавать добродетельную карму общего обусловленного типа. Помогать другим из чистых побуждений, не думая о себе, — лучший вид обусловленной добродетели; это воистину великолепно!

Необусловленная добродетель, с другой стороны, — это тренировка в пробужденности, свободной от мыслей. Многие спрашивают: «Каким образом сидение в медитации может помочь другим? Было бы лучше пойти и накормить их, оказать им медицинскую помощь и построить им школы». Бывает, что людям хочется сделать что-нибудь для других, хотя они ещё сами ничего не достигли. Помогать другим — безусловно доброе дело, и это может принести некоторую пользу. Вы, конечно, создаёте хорошую карму, помогая другим, но такие альтруистические поступки необязательно означают, что вы будете освобождены. А только после освобождения вы сможет те принести неизмеримую пользу всем существам.
...

----------

Lion Miller (03.08.2015), Rushny (04.08.2015), Антончик (05.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> Потому что целью Будда Дхармы не является построение или попадание в буддийский рай, а *индивидуальное устранение сансарического ада шести миров*. 
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/canon/mn/mn63.htm
> ...
> _Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует, а брахманское житие остается. Какое бы мнение ни было, сын Малункьи: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует – есть рождение, есть старость, есть смерть, есть печаль, стенания, боль, уныние, отчаяние, и их уничтожение, очевидное уже в этой жизни, я и указую.
> Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное. Вот что, сын Малункьи, мной не разъяснено: вечен мир или не вечен; имеет мир границу или не имеет; одно ли и тоже душа и тело, или тело – одно, а душа – другое; существует ли Татхагата после смерти или не существует; или ни существует, ни не существует.
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной не разъяснено? В этом нет смысла, это не служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умировотворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это мной не разъяснено. А вот что, сын Малункьи, мной разъяснено: вот страдание, вот причина страдания, вот прекращение страдания, вот путь ведущий к прекращению страдания.
> Почему, сын Малункьи, это мной разъяснено? В этом есть смысл, это служит брахманскому житию, отвращению, бесстрастию, пресечению, умиротворению, постижению, просветлению, успокоению, потому это разъяснено. Потому, сын Малункьи, не разъясненное и знайте как неразъясненное, разъясненное мною знайте как разъясненное".
> Так сказал Благословенный. Достопочтенный сын Малункьи восхищенно воспринял сказанное им._
> ...


Зачем подсказываете?   :Smilie:  Я хотел бы это услышать от Нико.

----------


## Росиник

> Необусловленная добродетель, с другой стороны, — это тренировка в пробужденности, свободной от мыслей. Многие спрашивают: «Каким образом сидение в медитации может помочь другим? Было бы лучше пойти и накормить их, оказать им медицинскую помощь и построить им школы». Бывает, что людям хочется сделать что-нибудь для других, хотя они ещё сами ничего не достигли. Помогать другим — безусловно доброе дело, и это может принести некоторую пользу. Вы, конечно, создаёте хорошую карму, помогая другим, но такие альтруистические поступки необязательно означают, что вы будете освобождены. А только после освобождения вы сможет те принести неизмеримую пользу всем существам.
> ...


Благо от медитации, как и вообще от тантрической практики, думаю  никто тут не отменяет. И уж тем более гневных проявлений божеств.)  Жаль, что некоторые воспринимают это как способ  решение внешних глобальных проблем,  которое  является непрошенным  вмешательством в ход событий, заурядным  колдовством.   
И помогая другим стоит поменьше  думать о накоплении собственных заслуг, благой кармы,  ибо это уже какая-то корысть, а не искреннее побуждение любви и сострадания.  
Особо интересна последняя строчка - "после освобождения...", то есть это уже будут действия просветленного, всеведущего,  будды. А не сансарного существа, стремящегося  навязать  миру свое  относительное понимание "добра".

----------

Rushny (04.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Возможно не так понимаю. На форум захожу редко и за темой "папа, а где сиддхи" не следил.


А зря не следили. Эта тема жжот и жжот сердца людей).





> Но вот вы мне тогда скажите: А почему не проявились все эти гневные действия, сиддхи, когда в Тибет пришли китайцы?


Это была накопленная коллективная карма тибетского народа плюс отвратительная оборонная система. Никто из тибетцев не умел воевать, все умели только молиться. Далай-лама 13-й пытался изменить систему, предвидя БЕДУ, но ему не дали. Свои же лхасские бюрократы. (

Зато потом, когда беда всё же разразилась, монахи (!) взяли в руки винтовки. Эти кадры по сей день ужасают...





> И ещё: Со времен Гуру Падмасамбхавы на этом белом свете жили не мало великих реализованных практиков Ваджраяны, проявивших знаки достижений своей практики, усмирявших злых духов, порождавшие из пустоты огромные  пурбы и скорпионов, и т.п. Так почему до сих пор нет буддийского рая на земле? Нет буддийского порядка?
> Напрашивается вывод - либо это всё сказки, либо мы не так это понимаем.


Буддийского рая на этой грешной земле никогда не будет. У будд  предостаточно чистых земель. 




> Лично я не верю в некую Шамбалу, грядущую битву "добра" со "злом", "света" с "тьмою". Это примитивное религиозное понимание, костыль.


Это пророчество, которое сбудется, верите Вы в это или нет. Калачакру не зря дают ежегодно тут, а то и чаще. 





> Не в ИГИЛе пробема, а в нашем восприятии. Не будь  ИГИЛа, нашлось бы ещё какое-нибудь другое зло, другой внешний раздражитель. Это сансарное восприятие. Оно ничем не отличается от отношения Дон Кихота к мельницам.


Проблема не в названиях, а в сути. Лало сейчас проявились в виде ИГИЛа, а дальше будет только хуже.




> Вы в другой теме точно подметили - "мы сами заслужили на сегодняшний момент то, что имеем". В 1959 году многие великие ламы и  практики, такие как Далай-лама, Кармапа и др.,  бежали из Тибета.  А мы тут на форуме пытаемся  спасти мир от исламской угрозы. ))


Не мы на форуме, а в принципе мир надо спасать от исламской угрозы. Давно уже надо спасать. 




> Мы заявляем о своей бодхисаттвенной любви ко всему    миру (о чем заявлять очень легко и необременительно),  миру зачастую  сомнительному и воображаемому,  но конкретно не в состоянии полюбить  своего ближнего. Посвящаем мнимые  заслуги от своей практики всем живым абстрактным существам, но не замечаем рядом собой тех, кому действительно требуется помощь.


Ну так... Помириться с собственной мамой труднее, чем победить лало)))). Известное дело!!!)))))

----------


## Росиник

> Так не бывает, на одном шарике живем. Вы прочитали об этом тут, и что-то отвечаете, это может занимать в какой-то степени умы ваших знакомых, близких. Это так же не было кином и тех кого в итоге взорвали. Не обязательно же бежать хвататься за оружие. Как минимум осознание собственного бессилия в этой ситуации, может стать хорошей мотивацией к собственной практике. Не стоит собственную никчемность (относительно этой ситуации) прятать за гордым "не мое кино".


Да, я собственно о другом, ближе к теме. 
К примеру, сидит такой "бодхисаттва" где-нибудь в славном городе Архангельске у себя дома  на диване и смотрит по телевизору  новости о событиях, которые происходят за много тысяч километров, которые по сути вообще его никак не касаются, где-нибудь в Сирии, или в Сомали,  распереживался весь - "ИГИЛ миру покоя не дает!", и воображает себе, что вооружившись гневными практиками,  он может чем-то там помочь, вмешаться в ход событий. Не смешно разве?

----------


## Нико

> Да, я собственно о другом, ближе к теме. 
> К примеру, сидит такой "бодхисаттва" где-нибудь в славном городе Архангельске у себя дома  на диване и смотрит по телевизору  новости о событиях, которые происходят за много тысяч километров, которые по сути вообще его никак не касаются, где-нибудь в Сирии, или в Сомали,  распереживался весь - "ИГИЛ миру покоя не дает!", и воображает себе, что вооружившись гневными практиками,  он может чем-то там помочь, вмешаться в ход событий. Не смешно разве?


Не смешно. Потому что некоторые, в отличие от пассивных зыретелей телеков, пытаются что-то сделать. Не надо обобщать вообще-то. Если есть карма, даже одна мантра может возыметь действие. Мотивация -- вот что самое важное тут. Бескорыстная мотивация.

Это вам не есть поркорн перед теликом, лениво думая: "А пусть все живые существа будут свободны от страданий". "Только лично я устал и спать хочу". )))У нас другие методы работы с этим делом. Вот.

----------

Мария Дролма (04.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Сидит такой "бодхисаттва" ночью посреди лало на перевале Саланг и думает... что неплохо было бы сидеть в Архангельске на диване и рассуждать о ИГИЛ, любви и сострадании.

----------

Legba (03.08.2015), Антончик (05.08.2015), Кузьмич (03.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015)

----------


## Росиник

> а в принципе мир надо спасать от исламской угрозы.


Мир надо спасать от исламской угрозы, а также 
от американской угрозы,
от российской угрозы,
от угрозы голода,
от угрозы эпидемий,
от ГМО,
от алкоголизма,
от наркомании,
от воинствующего гомосексуализма,
от однополых браков,
от национализма,
 ну и т.д. согласно своим представлениям. 

Но я соглашусь с христианским святым Серафимом Саровским: "Стяжи дух мирен, и тысячи вокруг тебя спасутся". Покуда  этого не произойдет - всяческие  враги, и те, кого нужно  по вашим представлениям "спасать", всегда найдутся.

----------

Rushny (04.08.2015), Антончик (05.08.2015), Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015), Эделизи (03.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Но я соглашусь с христианским святым Серафимом Саровским: "Стяжи дух мирен, и тысячи вокруг тебя спасутся". Покуда  этого не произойдет - всяческие  враги, и те, кого нужно  по вашим представлениям "спасать", всегда найдутся.


*Иоанн, 15:12-13*
...
_Сия есть заповедь Моя, да любите друг друга, как Я возлюбил вас. 13 Нет больше той любви, как если кто положит душу свою за друзей своих._ 

P.S. …Если будут грехи ваши, как багряное, - как снег убелю; если будут красны, как пурпур, - как волну убелю…" (*Ис. 1:18*)

----------

Нико (03.08.2015), Чагна Дордже (03.08.2015)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это была накопленная коллективная карма тибетского народа плюс отвратительная оборонная система. Никто из тибетцев не умел воевать, все умели только молиться. Далай-лама 13-й пытался изменить систему, предвидя БЕДУ, но ему не дали.


При Сакья и при Далай-ламе V тибетцы уже не умели воевать. Но тогда плохая оборонная система не мешала почему-то. Так что я думаю, это была _только_ накопленная карма тибетцев  :Smilie:

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> ... и воображает себе, что вооружившись гневными практиками,  он может чем-то там помочь, вмешаться в ход событий. Не смешно разве?


 Только сидеть перед телевизором и воображать, может и смешно. А сесть и начать практиковать, то вполне нормально. Особенно если еще и твои Учителя говорят, что это стоит делать.

----------


## Росиник

> А сесть и начать практиковать, то вполне нормально. Особенно если еще и твои Учителя говорят, что это стоит делать.


 чтобы повлиять на моджахедов? 
Должно быть бодхисаттвы из Урюпинска, реализованы в гневных практиках никак не меньше чем прославленный Ра Лоцава. )

Твои Учителя не смогли в свое время решить свои проблемы с китайцами. Коллективная карма?  Что ж, так и ИГИЛ - тоже коллективная карма. Нет дыма без огня. ИГИЛ - это тоже чьи-то плоды. Как и  увеличение мусульманской численности в Европе.
События на Украине - это тоже коллективная карма. Революция 1917 года, вторая мировая война, концлагеря - всё это можно подвести/подогнать под понятие коллективной кармы.

Мы у себя под носом не можем решить проблемы. Зато замахиваемся на какие-то глобальные понятия, часто весьма абстрактные. Эдакие тантрические  диванные  Че Гевары. )

----------

Владимир Николаевич (03.08.2015), Максим& (04.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.08.2015), Паня (03.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (03.08.2015)

----------


## Nirdosh Yogino

> Твои Учителя не смогли в свое время решить свои проблемы с китайцами. Коллективная карма?


Что они не смогли решить? Живые Учителя остались, ездят по миру передают Дхарму.




> Мы у себя под носом не можем решить проблемы. Зато замахиваемся на какие-то глобальные понятия, часто весьма абстрактные. Эдакие тантрические диванные Че Гевары. )


 Не знаю кто у вас на что замахивается. Есть ученики, есть методы, есть наставления Учителей ученикам применять эти методы в определенных обстоятельствах. У кого-то капля будет, у кого-то две, уже лучше чем ничего.




> Должно быть бодхисаттвы из Урюпинска, реализованы в гневных практиках никак не меньше чем прославленный Ра Лоцава.


Активность махасиддх это уже плоды, а до реализации практики надо практиковать.

----------

Нико (03.08.2015)

----------


## Нико

> *Иоанн, 15:12-13*
> ...
> _Сия есть заповедь Моя, да любите друг друга, как Я возлюбил вас. 13 Нет больше той любви, как если кто положит душу свою за друзей своих._ 
> 
> P.S. …Если будут грехи ваши, как багряное, - как снег убелю; если будут красны, как пурпур, - как волну убелю…" (*Ис. 1:18*)


Может, пора в христианство переходить? )))) Цитатка ведь -- *точнее нет*.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Может, пора в христианство переходить? )))) Цитатка ведь -- *точнее нет*.


Кто ж тебе запретит...

----------


## Нико

> Кто ж тебе запретит...


Мне-то никто.... Но есть эстетические соображения. ) Я очень не люблю смотреть на бывших буддистов, которые, если мужеска пола, начинают отращивать бороду и петь русские романсы под гитару). А если женского -- то обязательно накрывать голову платочком и в юбке ходить в церковь свечку держать. 

Точнее, это не моя тусовка. )

----------


## PampKin Head

Да там уже идорасов венчают, а ты про какие то платочки.  Отстала от жизни!

----------


## Нико

> Да там уже идорасов венчают, а ты про какие то платочки.  Отстала от жизни!


Венчают, да. К сожалению, венчают. Не хочу туда, и не приводи мне больше шокирующие цитаты из Библии!)))))

----------


## PampKin Head

А ведь оне - твои мамы...

----------


## Эделизи

> Все равно не хочу в платочках в церковь ходить. )


Можно без платочков - нарядными, ходить в католическую.

----------


## Нико

> Можно без платочков - нарядными, ходить в католическую.


Это пытались делать. Нипомогло(

----------


## Ондрий

хочешь веселья - надо правильно выбирать церкву

----------

Legba (03.08.2015), PampKin Head (03.08.2015), Денис Евгеньев (03.08.2015), Дубинин (03.08.2015), Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), О-сэл Лхундруб (05.08.2015), Эделизи (04.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

Позвольте пропиарить (правильная © кайта)

----------

Ондрий (03.08.2015), Паня (04.08.2015)

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Гневный брейк!

----------

Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), Паня (04.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

По Винайе западло такое...

----------

Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

вот поэтому, следуя наставленимя ЕСДЛ, я уже давно стою за возврат к корням!

----------

Антончик (05.08.2015), Паня (04.08.2015)

----------


## PampKin Head

> вот поэтому, следуя наставленимя ЕСДЛ, я уже давно стою за возврат к корням!


Угро-финн,  вперед к корням! 

[

----------


## Ондрий

> Угро-финн,  вперед к корням!


вот какие мы - настоящие угро-финны с карельского перешейка! 
Калевала и староладожская обитель Рюрика - основателя Руси!

----------


## PampKin Head

Хотя корни - штука еще та.  Так что может не надо иногда дедушку Далая слушать?

----------


## Ондрий

> Хотя корни - штука еще та.  Так что может не надо иногда дедушку Далая слушать?


так это не наши. 
дикие викинги, что с них взять. их вся европа боялась.

С другой стороны, тут раз - и ты уже в Вальхалле, а у дедушки Далая всю 3ю бхуми будешь тигриц собою кормить практикуя парамиту даяния, да детей с женами отдавать Гуру, который тебе иголки под ногти и члено-вредит камушком. А некоторые и голову отрезают травинкой куша. Не все так однозначно (С)

----------


## Ондрий

Добрые традиции тибетских дедушек.

Менкхала и Канакхала. 


«Разве ты не помнишь нас? — воскликнули они. — Мы те самые несчастные жены, которым ты дал посвящение двенадцать лет назад!»
«Раз я дал вам посвящение, то почему вы пришли ко мне без подношений?», — рассерженно отозвался Гуру.
Сестры промолвили: «Мы к твоим услугам. Скажи, чего ты желаешь!»
«Ваших голов!» — ни на мгновение не задумавшись, ответил Гуру.
Без промедления обе женщины воскликнули: «Мы отдадим Гуру все, что он просит!»

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Ондрий

И еще о доброте и сострадании, чистых сердцах и открытых умах, этике и няшности с пушистостью.


У царя Удайибхадры был сын, Кумара Шактиман, который хотел стать царем. Его мать сказала ему, что этого никогда не случится, пока не умрет Нагарджуна, так как у Нагарджуны и у царя  одинаковая продолжительность жизни. Она предложила сыну попросить у Нагарджуны голову: поскольку Нагарджуна был очень сострадательным, он, несомненно, согласится ее отдать. Нагарджуна в самом деле согласился, но Кумара не смог отрубить его голову мечом. Нагарджуна сказал, что в предыдущей жизни он убил муравья, когда подстригал траву. В качестве кармического результата его голова может быть отрублена только лезвием из травы куша. Кумара сделал это, и Нагарджуна умер.

Есть варианты этой истории с Брахмой-просителем голов.

Собственно, при таком распространенном национальном индийском хобби как декапитация, чего уж тут  удивляться буддийским запретам на секс с отрубленной головой.

----------

Мария Дролма (04.08.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Мария Дролма

> Можно без платочков - нарядными, ходить в католическую.


Ой как жаль не сохранила ссылку. В германии сделали католическую церковь - диско бар. Для юных верующих.

----------

Эделизи (04.08.2015)

----------


## Алдын Хадыс

> Алдын спасибо вам огромное,
> душевное спасибо, намастэ. Начал читать Гедуна Р. "Работу с эмоциями" ...
> 
> ... очень ложится на душу.
> 
> Вы всё правильно сказали,
> и Мария Дролма тоже, не важно в каком классе ты рождён,
> 
> любой класс может быть преодалён, и вам - Удачи.
> ...


Добро пожаловать домой.

----------


## Алдын Хадыс



----------


## Мария Дролма

> Позвольте пропиарить (правильная © кайта)


https://vk.com/videos55012897?sectio...Falbum55012897

----------


## PampKin Head



----------

